# Clothes for 0 degree weather



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I used 686 Smarty pants in Tignes a few weeks ago. 

Firstly really nice pants. Look good, well waterproof and well made.

Secondly I wasn't cold at all. I wore the liners a few times as some days were -10c (14f) but ended up with the vents open a lot of the time. Was nice to have the versatility though. But I reckon I'd have managed ok without the liners even on the cold days if I'd had to. I was also wearing merino wool socks, knee pads and impact shorts so those probably provided some extra warmth.

The liners did make pretty good lounging pants for around the apartment in evening thought!


----------



## smelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, it's exactly what I was looking for. Now I just need to decide on what color I want for the pants.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't double up on socks. They'll make your boots too tight.

Just get some decent ones instead


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Im from Denmark and have only been boarding in austria and Italy in Europe and my setup have always been..

*Inner layer:*
1: Set of thermal underwear.. Dryshell
1: T-Shirt..
1: layer of socks

*Outer layer:*
Thirty Two shiloh jacket 
Burton pants.

The outer layer are only wind and waterproof and this work fine for me down to -10 Celcius ( maybe a little more ) but its around here i would bring some more..

Hopes this helps a little..

/Cheers


----------



## A Nearby Tree (Dec 16, 2011)

Under Armour has 4.0 Map coldgear. Check it out.


----------



## smelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks The-Snoopy. Thats usually how I dress for Lake Tahoe, and depending on the weather, I also wear a fleece under my jacket. I think the Combo scarf and new gloves will help keep me warm since I never used a face mask before and my other gloves were all ripped. 

The 686 smarty pants have been purchased so I'm sure I will be plenty warm now.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

0 deg centigrade is 32f...The single warmest thing you can buy (in my experience) is a primaloft down sweater. I got the Patagonia Nano-puff jacket. You don'e even feel it under your shell.










it's super warm and very compressible. I use it instead of the sweater or over it when it's really freezing and windy.
the REI one is good to, a bit cheaper materials.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

0 degree will need a combo of quality baselayer, like UA Cold Gear, a fleece mid-layer like EMS Atlas series, and a shell outerwear with fully taped seams.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> .The single warmest thing you can buy (in my experience) is a primaloft down sweater. I got the Patagonia Nano-puff jacket. You don't even feel it under your shell.


+1 for primaloft. I got a Northface primaloft liner a couple of years ago. Wore just the liner around at -25C with only one issue: it is so light that you have to sort of re-program yourself. I found myself thinking: "There's no heft, no bulk, so therefore I must be cold....wait...no I'm not. Really?"

In fact, it's -19C here today and I walked to work wearing the liner over over a dress shirt and sweater. My legs froze, but my torso was fine. 

They compress down to nothing (mine stuffs in one of its pockets) Great for the backpack.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

grafta said:


> Don't double up on socks. They'll make your boots too tight.
> 
> Just get some decent ones instead


And remember wool is warmer than cotton socks. I've found that it's all about layers. I wear a thin 686 jacket every day of the year here in Colorado. Last year I rode Breck when it was -22 when I woke up with -40 windchill (in fahrenheit) with an Underarmour base layer, a t-shirt, a fleece, a tall tee and my jacket and was just fine. Go with something that wicks sweat, a t shirt, a sweatshirt and you can survive anything.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

wicking layer, good thick wool L/S shirt, shell layer, and keep your head/hands/feet warm and you'll be fine


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I find if I swap gloves after lunch to a new pair that I feel a lot less cold.


----------



## smelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Update: I've been snowboarding for a few days now and i'm warm as hell. Thanks for the help guys. I'm using one pair merino wool socks, base layer pants, 686 pants. And for the top, a beater, base layer, fleece, and insulated snowboard jacket with a combo scarf, goggles, and beanie. I don't sweat but I'm also not cold, its perfect. 

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

ditch the beater and you'll be better off. baselayers are designed to go against the skin and the beater will negate what the baselayer does, wick moisture. cotton holds onto moisture and can get cold and clammy.


----------



## elfridaauston87 (May 14, 2019)

I wear Patagonia Tres 3-in-1 Parka, and REI Co-op Stormhenge 850 Down Jacket along with Insulation Layer pants, because it helps me to keep warm in coldest weather. I mostly buy all these stuff from The ski bum coupons at Reecoupons, because they have a wide range of warm clothes and jackets.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

0 Degrees is nothing, T'shirt & thermal + shell . or just the T'shirt or thermal and the shell. If it gets colder than -8, thermal, T'shirt, fleece & shell...that's my opinion


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure this guy froze to death, this thread is from 2012. There is no hope for him or you fucking crypt keeper thread diggers.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

"crypt keeper thread diggers" lol Second time I have been trapped with an old thread someone dug up!
Rookie error.


----------

